# Wasn't going to do an Oscar post...but this is just too good



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 28, 2016)

All the PC bullshit this year, and what will Twitter be talking about tomorrow?

Tweet mistakes Whoopi Goldberg for Oprah

For those who may not be hip, with it and now, this is a photo of Woopie Goldberg, not Oprah.








Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you, Twitter outrage and Pitchfork Nation...


----------



## CQB (Feb 29, 2016)

Mad Max 4..or whatthefuckever it's called now. Script: stupid, idiotic... but deserves every Oscar, it's incredible to look at. Incredible stunts, those long pole thingys are genius. For those of you who like a bit obscurest of film nerdism (read,  Seppos'), the guy in the crazy mask is the Toecutter from Max 1.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 29, 2016)

So I ask my girlfriend if she noticed them playing wagner to hurry people off stage after the acceptance speech. Checked Twitter to see if anyone else noticed. Pretty hilarious.

No better way to say you're not racist than playing Ride* of the Valkryes to a room full of Jews.

:wall:


----------



## CQB (Feb 29, 2016)

Or Carmina Burana...


----------



## RetPara (Feb 29, 2016)

They used Flight of the Valkyrie's?  Are you kidding....   That's great!!!


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 29, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> So I ask my girlfriend if she noticed them playing wagner to hurry people off stage after the acceptance speech. Checked Twitter to see if anyone else noticed. Pretty hilarious.
> 
> No better way to say you're racist than playing flight of the valkryes to a room full of Jews.
> 
> :wall:


I didn't know that Flight (or ride) of the Valkyries was anti-semitic.
Why is it anti semitic?


----------



## AWP (Feb 29, 2016)

Other than morning after ogling of hot women in designer dresses, I have no use for the Oscars. Oh, the professional haters (critics) love you? Here's a gold star. I don't care what your profession there's no substitute (or there shouldn't be) for peer approval. The industry created a beast that shouldn't even matter.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 29, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> I didn't know that Flight (or ride) of the Valkyries was anti-semitic.
> Why is it anti semitic?



@Florida173 might have different information - But my recall on this topic is that Hitler greatly admired Wagner (the composer) and played his music often.   Wagner died in the eighteen-hundreds, so it's not like he had a real tie in with Nazi Germany or Hitler - I remember reading once that his operas have never been performed in Israel.

This about maxes out the extent of my recall on the topic, but I feel pretty confident about what I wrote above.


----------



## AWP (Feb 29, 2016)

Wagner was anti-Semitic and Hitler loved his music. The Nazi's ability to co-opt anything to further their image and message coupled with Wagner's views and the subject matter of his operas practically guaranteed they would use his music. Unless my German's off, it translates to Ride of the Valkyries, not Flight.

Anti-Semitic music: no. Anti-Semitic composer: yes.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 29, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Wagner was anti-Semitic and Hitler loved his music. The Nazi's ability to co-opt anything to further their image and message coupled with Wagner's views and the subject matter of his operas practically guaranteed they would use his music. Unless my German's off, it translates to Ride of the Valkyries, not Flight.
> 
> Anti-Semitic music: no. Anti-Semitic composer: yes.


Did not know that, still enjoy his music and will keep listening.


----------



## AWP (Feb 29, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Did not know that, still enjoy his music and will keep listening.



I was a moron and didn't CLEP out of Humanities for college. As a result I was stuck in a music appreciation class. I chose Wagner as the subject of my term paper. Interesting guy, but like many artists he had his demons.

Wagner is vilified because of the Nazi's. Frederic Chopin is another huge anti-Semitic composer, but no one calls him on that. If the Nazis don't use Wagner no one would know or care about his beliefs.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 29, 2016)

CQB said:


> Mad Max 4..or whatthefuckever it's called now. Script: stupid, idiotic... but deserves every Oscar, it's incredible to look at. Incredible stunts, those long pole thingys are genius. For those of you who like a bit obscurest of film nerdism (read,  Seppos'), the guy in the crazy mask is the Toecutter from Max 1.


A great popcorn movie. I loved it. Tom Hardy. My girl Charlize. Big badass designer monster trucks, spidery pale bald dudes getting mangled...and such a relevant social message. This is what the world will be like in a few years. Get ready. I'm modifying my truck right now but I got to find some decaying human skeletal remains to decorate the grill.


----------



## AWP (Feb 29, 2016)

CHROME AND SHINY TO THE GATES OF VALHALLA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 29, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> CHROME AND SHINY TO THE GATES OF VALHALLA!!!!!!!!!


I heard an AH-6 pilot shouting "HOW MUCH GUZZOLINE DOES THIS COST US?!" Last nights while waiting to load on a 130. Best use of a movie quote I've heard yet


----------



## AWP (Feb 29, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> I heard an AH-6 pilot shouting "HOW MUCH GUZZOLINE DOES THIS COST US?!" Last nights while waiting to load on a 130. Best use of a movie quote I've heard yet



I award him two Skill Points. Level up and choose a perk.


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 29, 2016)

Since I'm in the Producer's  Guild now, I saw 95% of the nominated film this year. I called all major categories save for for supporting actor. It was a good year for films. The screener I've had on my shelf for months that I haven't cared about seeing is 'Mad Max'...it just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 29, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I award him two Skill Points. Level up and choose a perk.


I hope he chooses the Nerd Rage! perk.


----------



## Raptor (Mar 1, 2016)

To piggyback off of Freefalling's first post:
I don't understand it (to rephrase, I understand why Hollywood has it, but not why enough people care to give them a reason), either, especially when what the critics think doesn't really matter in the long run. There are numerous movies that have been panned by critics that got loads of money from moviegoers and a lot of other movies that have been praised by critics and ignored by moviegoers. The only thing critics seem to be useful for when it comes to movies is giving a 3 word quote in the commercials. While there are people who check reviews of movies to see if they're good or not, they seem to be a minority.
That being said, it's genius by Hollywood because more money since people actually care about this stuff.
And seeing all the actresses is nice, but the point still stands.


----------



## AWP (Mar 1, 2016)

Raptor said:


> To piggyback off of Freefalling's first post:
> I don't understand it (to rephrase, I understand why Hollywood has it, but not why enough people care to give them a reason), either, especially when what the critics think doesn't really matter in the long run. There are numerous movies that have been panned by critics that got loads of money from moviegoers and a lot of other movies that have been praised by critics and ignored by moviegoers. The only thing critics seem to be useful for when it comes to movies is giving a 3 word quote in the commercials. While there are people who check reviews of movies to see if they're good or not, they seem to be a minority.
> That being said, it's genius by Hollywood because more money since people actually care about this stuff.
> And seeing all the actresses is nice, but the point still stands.



I'll defer to @Ex3 on this, but to me they are useless while serving a "purpose." A lot of this is PR and I would not be surprised if actors and crew have Oscar nominations or award nominations/ wins written into their contract as a performance bonus; pro sports does it all of the time. If someone's paying me more because of a statue then I'll collect them all like Pokemon. Otherwise, a professional hater likes me? Yawn. If Pacino or Streep or Mann or Scorcese say I'm good....then keep your statue unless I'm getting paid. 

I'm sure they matter to those "down in it" but I don't see why the rest of us should care. Vote with our wallets, tuning in to a fashion show sparkled with lame social commentary is like video gaming for the witty discourse between "eAthletes"....


----------



## Ex3 (Mar 1, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I'll defer to @Ex3 on this, but to me they are useless while serving a "purpose." A lot of this is PR and I would not be surprised if actors and crew have Oscar nominations or award nominations/ wins written into their contract as a performance bonus; pro sports does it all of the time.


Bingo. But they do really care about winning aside from the financial benefit. 

Though if you think about comparing outstanding achievement in the arts vs. sports, it's pretty subjective. Chris Rock made a joke on Sunday -  "There’s no real reason for there to be a man and a woman category in acting. There’s no reason! It’s not track and field. You don’t have to separate them. Robert De Niro never said, ‘I should slow this acting down so Meryl Streep can catch up." hahaha!


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 1, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> S It was a good year for films.



Which ones did you like and would recommend?


----------

